# Ftp-Upload von Images



## Ed77 (2. Jun 2009)

Hi. Ich möchte mit org.apache.commons.net.ftp.FTPClient einen Bildupload in meiner JSF-Anwendung ermöglichen. Die Datei kommt auch mit der richtigen Größe auf dem Server an, jedoch nur als "Pixelbrei". Das "UploadedFile" kommt aus einem  t:inputFileUpload.

Meine Klasse sieht so aus:

```
import java.io.IOException;

import org.apache.commons.net.ftp.FTPClient;
import org.apache.myfaces.custom.fileupload.UploadedFile;

public class upload 
{
    private final String _locationServer = "/myfolder/";
    private UploadedFile _uploadedFile;
    private FTPClient _ftpClient = new FTPClient();

    public void ftpUpload() throws IOException 
    {
	_ftpClient.connect("server", 21);
	_ftpClient.login("user", "pass");   
	_ftpClient.enterLocalActiveMode();
	_ftpClient.changeWorkingDirectory(_locationServer);
    	
    	_ftpClient.setFileTransferMode(FTPClient.IMAGE_FILE_TYPE);
    	 
        _ftpClient.storeFile(_uploadedFile.getName(), _uploadedFile.getInputStream());
        _ftpClient.logout();
    	_ftpClient.disconnect();
    }
    
    public UploadedFile getFile() { return _uploadedFile; }
    public void setFile(UploadedFile uploadedFile) { _uploadedFile = uploadedFile; }
}
```

Wenn ich den Filetype auf binary setze und ein txt-File hochlade, klappt alles wunderbar. Doch wie bekomme ich die Bilder korrekt auf den Server?


----------



## Ed77 (2. Jun 2009)

Habe den Fehler nun endlich gefunden. Es muss natürlich setFileType statt setFileTransferMode sein...


----------



## ARadauer (3. Jun 2009)

Klassen schreibt man groß


----------

